# Mark 5:34 - your faith has made you well



## moselle (Jul 8, 2011)

So when you are speaking with Word of Faith folks, how do you respond when confronted with passages like Mark 5:34, when it would appear that we are being told that their faith is what healed them, or at least their faith was the "trigger" that caused God to act?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 8, 2011)

The man's faith brought him to Jesus, the object of saving faith. It wasn't the act of faith that made him well, but Jesus.

Jesus is no longer with us. The Apostles, and the signs of the Apostles, are no longer with us. Those were not "normative" days, but today's days are ordinary.

I find it most amazing that the things Scripture tells us are "normative" are often least-likely to be diligently practiced by the WoF (and others), who take the non-normative events in Scripture and make them rules.

No one who came to Jesus for healing ever went away unfulfilled because he didn't "have enough faith." But today's WoF people are covered in counterfeits and outright failures. In Nazareth, Jesus did hardly and miracles (and he marveled because of their lack of faith) not because he wasn't able to help them, but because they refused to come to him.

The disciples couldn't heal the demon-possessed son because THEY lacked faith in Christ and in the power they had been given (faithless, prayerless, powerless). The man had done all he could, bringing the boy to the "church" and he was almost ready to give up when Jesus came. He cried out then, "Lord I believe, help my unbelief!" and Jesus was as helpful as ever he was, even to the least display of faith in him.

Jesus healed people who ultimately went to hell for not having saving faith in him. He healed people who were brought to him because of the faith of others. No one's faith was ever too small for him. The signs were about turning as many as could be turned by such means to faith in him. The signs were for confirmation of his identity as the Savior from sin, not the savior from my (minor) discontents.

These WoF folks are missing the point. They are also elevating their own faith to the status of magical leverage. They are reading the healing/miracle passages in the same way as the people who were fed by Jesus (with the loaves and fishes) interpreted the miracle. Jesus rejected those king-makers, as thoroughly as their confusion deserved. He *drove them away* with his doctrine (read Jn.6). He destroyed what little "faith" they had in him--deliberately.


----------



## rookie (Jul 8, 2011)

And weird enough, but Benny Hinn wears glasses, apparently his eye sight is not a product of his faith, or lack thereof.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 8, 2011)

They have to show that faith healing is a normative practice and not just a descriptive practice.


----------



## moselle (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks, All. I'm going to have to do some research on "normative" and "non-normative" - new words to me, and I'm wondering how the Bible expresses these ideas!

I remember the first time I was taught about that passage where the folks were swarming to see Jesus and the signs and wonders. Such a convicting and yet beautiful promise that those who seek HIM, will surely find Him - because God has promised to draw them to Himself.


----------

